# Was würde MacGyver tun?



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Inspiriert von einem (extrem lustigen) T-Shirt ist mir folgendes Spiel eingefallen.
Jemand stellt ein fiktives, möglichst nicht zu langatmiges Szenario das vom nächsten in altbekannter MacGyver-Manier gelöst werden muss.
Um die Aufgabe zu erfüllen hat man allerdings nur ein bestimmtes Repertoir an Werkzeugen/Hilfsmitteln.
Diese sind:
- 1 Bleistift
- 1 Kugelschreiber
- 1 Blatt Papier
- 1 Büroklammer
- 1 Kaugummi
- 1 Flasche Wasser (nicht näher definiert, kann also aus Glas oder Plastik sein, Wasser ist noch drin)
- 1 Schraubenzieher
- 2 Kirschkerne
- 1 Hand voll Mehl
- 1 Schweizer Taschenmesser (Funktionen: Messer, Schraubenzieher,Lupe, Pinzette,Säge)
- 1 Gummihuhn
- 1 Klebeband [2m] (nacheditiert)

Die Werkzeuge/Hilfsmittel dürfen frei kombiniert werden oder auch in ihre Bestandteile zerlegt werden.Auch die Interaktion mit der Umwelt ist erwünscht. Je kreativer desto besser.

Der nächste User bewertet nun die Lösung von 1-10. Anhaltspunkte für die Bertung sollten sein in wiefern die Lösung MacGyver gerecht wurde.
Zum besseren Verständnis gebe ich ein Beispiel.

*Szenario:* Ihr steht in einem Raum auf einem Stuhl. Der Boden darf aufgrund einer Alarmanlage nicht berührt werden. Weiterhin hängt eine einzelne Glühbirne an einem mehr oder weniger reißfesten Draht in der Mitte des Raums ca. 4m von eurem Stuhl entfernt. Am anderen Ende des Raums ist eine verschlossene Tür mit einem Knopf daneben der die Alarmanlage deaktiviert. Stuhl, Glühbirne und Tür befinden sich in dieser Reihenfolge in einer Linie. Ihr sollt aus dem Raum entkommen.

*(Meine) Lösung:* Ich falte aus dem Papier ein Papierflieger und beschwere die Spitze des Fliegers mit dem gekauten Kaugummi. Nun werfe ich den Flieger auf den Knopf(ich gehe dabei von einem Erfolg aus). Nun gehe ich zur Tür und biege die Büroklammer auf um sie als Dietrich zu verwenden(wieder ein Erfolg)

Hoffe das war verständlich^^

Jetzt zum ersten Szenario für euch:
_Ein Angreifer (ohne Waffen) rennt auf euch zu. Der Weg zischen euch ist ein Kiesfeld. Ihr selbst steht neben einen Zaun durch den eine stabile Astgabel wächst. Überwältigt den Angreifer ohne Nahkampf. Zeit spielt dabei keine Rolle.
_
Viel Spaß beim Tüfteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> _Ein Angreifer (ohne Waffen) rennt auf euch zu. Der Weg zischen euch ist ein Kiesfeld. Ihr selbst steht neben einen Zaun durch den eine stabile Astgabel wächst. Überwältigt den Angreifer ohne Nahkampf. Zeit spielt dabei keine Rolle.
> _



Mithilfe des Papiers und dem Kugelschreiber werfe ich dem Angreifer einen Zettel zu.

Auf diesem steht:

"Wenn du mich tötest,wirst du nie erfahren, wo sich deine Familie befindet."

Ist natürlich ein Bluff.Aber der "WTF!?"-Moment des Angreifers kann als Vorteil ausgenutzt werden.

Ungefähr so?


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2009)

MacGyver nimmt das Schweizer Taschenmesser, das Gummihuhn und den Bleistift.

Mit der Säge des Schweizer Taschenmessers wird die Astgabel abgesägt. Dann spaltet MacGyver die Astgabel mit der Säge, so dass ein Y entsteht.

Die Beine des Gummihuhns werden an die beiden oberen Enden des Y angebunden und es entsteht somit eine Schleuder. Dort wird der Bleistift eingespannt und der Angreifer, noch bevor er MacGyver erreichen kann, mit einem Schuss, der genau sitzt, erfolgreich eliminiert.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

immerhin schon zwei lösungen, hät nicht gedacht das so schnell welche mitspielen^^
die erste Lösung ist leider nicht wirklich eine, da die Aufgabe ist den Angreifer nahkampflos zu überwältigen. Ablenkung wär insofern auch nicht nötigd a für die Aufgabe Zeit keine Rolle spielt. Dazu komtm das es auch nicht ganz der mentalität MacGyvers entspricht das er mit soetwas droht. Totzdem danke fürs mitspielen und ich vergebe dafür 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die von Spectrumizer find ich persönlich sehr gelungen, hätte es wahrscheinlich ähnlich gemacht bis auf das mit dem Bleistift als Geschoss, da MacGyver seine Gegner nicht vorsetzlich tötet. --> 8/10


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2009)

Statt dem Bleistift könnte man auch die Flasche Wasser nehmen, die er dem Angreifer über das Katapult an den Kopf schießt und er so KO zusammenbricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Ich häts mit nem etwas größeren Kiesel vom Boden probiert aber die Flasche geht natürlich auch^^
Jemand lust das nächste Szenario zu gestalten? Es muss ja nicht schwer sein. Wichtig ist nachher die Kreativität mit der die anderen ran gehen ^^


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Damit die wie ich finde schöne Idee nicht in die Versenkung gerät, stell ich einfach nochmal ein Szenario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Szenario:
Ihr macht alleine ein Picknick auf einer einsamen Insel. Nach dem ihr auf eurer Decke die leckeren Sachen aus euren Strohpicknickkorb gegegessen habt, wollt ihr euch zu euren Boot zurück begeben nur um festzustellen das es weg ist. Ein Blick auf euer Handyverrät euch das der Empfang gen null geht. Macht andere (Boote) auf euch aufmerksam mit den genannten Mitteln. Zeit spielt wieder keine Rolle.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

/bump

-Mit der Säge den Strohpicknick-Korb zersägen
-Das Zeug mithilfe des Papiers und der Lupe anzünden
-Decke mit Wasser befeuchten
-feuchte Decke+Feuer=Rauchzeichen


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

schön gelöst 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würd mich freuen wenn du vielelicht auch eins Szenario verfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

ich nehme die flasche wasser und schlage das ende ab
nun zünde ich mit der lupe und der sonne den bleistift an und forme die flasche mit dem enstandenem feuer ein wenig (jaa auf der insel is auch holz vermute ich stark, zur not den picknickkorb) unddzwar in die form eines megaphones
nun lege ich das gummihuhn vor mein glasmegaphone und drücke ab
ein starker gummihuhnsound verstärkt durch das megaphone entsteht und ein schiff wird auf mich aufmerksam

edit: verdammt zu spät


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

sehr kreativ kronas xD auch hier 10/10, zwar nicht unbedingt MacGyverstile, aber die Idee ists wert^^

edit: eine (nicht ganz so spektakuläre) Lösung hät ich auch noch anzubieten, vielleicht kommt die auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: da ich die Wasserflasche nicht näher definiert habe, ist das Material aus dem sie ist euch überlassen


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Das Flugzeug indem du dich befindest droht abzustürzen.
Der Pilot ist ohmächtig,sein Gurt klemmt.
Die Sitze sind mit 5m x 5m robusten 100% Cotton Canvas-Decken bedeckt
Ein Rucksack und ein 20m Fischernetz (lol?) befindet sich Cockpit.
Bringe dich und den Piloten in Sicherheit.Du hast noch 30 Minuten Zeit bis zum Absturz.


----------



## Davidor (3. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Das Flugzeug indem du dich befindest droht abzustürzen.
> Der Pilot ist ohmächtig,sein Gurt klemmt.
> Die Sitze sind mit 5m x 5m robusten 100% Cotton Canvas-Decken bedeckt
> Ein Rucksack und ein 20m Fischernetz (lol?) befindet sich Cockpit.
> Bringe dich und den Piloten in Sicherheit.Du hast noch 30 Minuten Zeit bis zum Absturz.



Ich schneide mit meinem Taschenmesser den Gurt auf, befreie somit den Piloten. Diesen lege ich ins Fischernetz. Nun verbinde ich die Decken mit dem Netz und hoffe, dass der Wind uns beide trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ne Lösung auf die schnelle, sicher nicht die beste.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Hmm,eher supoptimal,da ein Erfolg nicht garantiert ist falls der Wind euch nicht trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10


----------



## Theor80 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich denke McGyver würde es so machen:

" Da hat mich Jack mal wieder ganz schön in was reingeritten...Wie kommen wir jetzt am besten hier raus? Ah, ich habs....ich nehme dieses Fischernetz und zwirbel es in der Methode der Sumba Sumba Atzteken zu einem langen Seil....Ja, das dürfte halten. Das Gummihuhn binde ich an das eine Ende und schiebe den Kopf unter die Sitzführung im Cokpit. Oh, die Decken kommen genau richtig...die brauche ich später. Jetzt schneide ich erstmal Jack los und schleife ihn zur Tür! Wenn wir das überleben, zwinge ich ihn zu etwas Sport...letztes Mal war er leichter. So,jetzt wickel ich Jack in die Decken ein, sodass er aussieht wie ein Kockon damit er sich bei der Landung nichts tut. Nochmal ein Blick auf den Höhenmesser....40m....die Zeit wird knapp. Ich mache die Schlaufen des Rucksacks so weit, dass ich mir Jack auf den Bauch schnallen kann und wickel uns in das geknüpfte Seil ein....Jetzt öffne ich die Tür des Flugzeugs und hoffe dass mein Plan aufgeht...(Plan: Sprung aus dem Flugzeug, das Abwickeln des Seils/netz verringert die Fallgeschwindigkeit und das Gummihuhn federt ab wie ein Bungeeseil) Sobald der Boden nahe genug ist, lasse ich mich mit Jack frei(wofür sie ein Taschenmesser alles gut ist...) und wir kommen mit ein paar blauen Flecken und unserem Leben davon!

Ich denke mal, besser gehts nicht^^

PS: In der Liste fehlt das obligatorische KLEBEBAND! Das hätte mir das Leben erleichtert^^


----------



## DLo (4. Mai 2009)

da wirs ja auch bewerten sollen, würd Ich für den Post über mir 3/10 Punkte verteilen. Ich finds einfach absolut lächerlich (sry) dass ein GUMMIHUHN (!) den (fast) freien Fall von zwei erwachsenen Männern abfedern kann. Ausserdem solltest du vor dem Absprung bedenken, dass sich das Flugzeug auch nach vorne bewegt, und die 2 somit Schwung nach vorne haben, und somit ncoh 30 Meter weit segeln dürfte, was schmerzhaft enden könnte....


----------



## Theor80 (4. Mai 2009)

Da sie auf die richtige Höhe warten ca 1,5-1 m über dem Boden werden sie kaum 30 Meter weit fliegen...ist ja kein Düsenjet....und so ein Gummihuhn kann eine Menge, man schaue sich mal Monkey Island an^^

Mach doch einen besseren Vorschlag^^


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

Theor80 schrieb:


> Da sie auf die richtige Höhe warten ca 1,5-1 m über dem Boden werden sie kaum 30 Meter weit fliegen...ist ja kein Düsenjet....und so ein Gummihuhn kann eine Menge, man schaue sich mal Monkey Island an^^
> 
> Mach doch einen besseren Vorschlag^^


DLo hat schon recht das deine Version kaum zum Überleben besteuert, aber du hast mitgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür schonmal 3/10
btw: habe das Klebeband nun mit in die Liste aufgenommen^^


----------



## Das Affenmensch (4. Mai 2009)

Theor80 schrieb:


> Text



Idee und Umsetzung = 10/10
Überlebenschance = 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belwár (4. Mai 2009)

neues Scenario

Meine Wohnung brennt und hab auch keine Möglichkeit die Feuerwehr zu rufen.

Möglichkeit 1. Nehm Wasserflaschen und Mehl und lösch das Feuer.

Möglichkeit 2. Nehm den Schreiber mal auf die Zeitung "FreeBeer bei mir!. Kommen alle Freibiergesichter zu mir und wollen Bier, weils nur Wasser gibt pinkeln sie mir verärgert in die Wohnung. Feuer aus.

Möglichkeit 3. ich back schnell ein Brot backe, dass so gut riecht, dass alle Nachbarn rüber kommen und die dann die Feuerwehr rufen können.

Möglichkeit 4. Ich bastel mir aus Büroklammer und Mehl und Gummihuhn eine Rakete die ich ins gegenüberliegende Hausschieße. Wenn die Feuerwehr zum löschen kommt. Verweis ich die netten Herren aber erstmal auf meine Wohnung.

Möglichkeit 5. Ich morse der Bloodhound Gang mit der Lupe nach amerika, dass sie sich 5000 Euro verdienen können, wenn sie sofort ganz laut in meiner Wohnung Fire Water Burn spielen.

Möglichkeit 6. Einfallslos... ich klingel beim Nachbarn.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (4. Mai 2009)

Situation: Verfolgt von einem Spion
Lage:
McGyver rennt auf der Flucht vor einem Spion durch den Wald, dieser hat die Spur verloren doch wird gleich wiederkommen! Was tun ?!

Lösung:

1. Er nimmt das Klebeband und hängt es zwischen zwei Bäume auf dem einzigen Weg
2. Er nimmt das (sehr elastische) Kaugummi und hängt es zwischen Klebeband und einem Blatt Papier auf einem Ast ( oben drüber) auf dem Mehl liegt
3. Er rennt weiter auf dem Weg, doch der Spion kommt näher
4. Der Spion rennt in das Klebeband und zieht somit das Kaugummi in die Länge, so fliegt das Blatt mit dem Mehl auf den Kopf des Spion
5. Mc Giver hat nun genügend Zeit zu flüchten, sollte der Spion eine Mehlalergie haben


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen,was mir da so für eine Aufgabe einfällt..^^



Scenario:

Du wirst von 2 vollbusigen Frauen geknoblet,an einen Stuhl gekettet und werdet mit einem Klebeband an allen möglichen Stellen befestigt.
An euren Händen sowie euren Füßen sind Handschellen angelegt,welche miteinander verkettet sind und ihr könnt sie höchstens 50 cm auseinander Bewegen. (Also der Abstand zwischen Händen und Füßen darf nicht größer als 50cm sein).
Ihr wollt entkommen,habt jedoch nurnoch 30 Minuten Zeit,bis die beiden Frauen wieder kommen und euch zwingen mit eurem Mund ihnen eine Unterschrifft zu geben.
Im raum steht Übrigens noch ein Schrank,in dem sich ein reißfester BH befindet. Eurer Taschenmesser wurde euch abgenommen.
Im Raum befindet sich übrigens noch ein Fenster welches nur mit dem Glas und einen Fliegennetz geschützt ist.


Lasst euch was schönes einfallen^^


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

ach mist die simpsonsstaffel hab ich noch nicht^^


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe diese aber etwas abgeändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : mit Abgeändert meine ich schwerer gemacht^^


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also McGyver ist verkettet, aber nicht am Boden angekettet oder? Und in welche Richtung öffnet sich die Tür?
Bei mir öffnet sie sie sich vom Raum weg, also wenn man drinn ist geht die Tür nach aussen auf.
Wenn er nur Verkettet würde er es vermutlich so machen:
Da im Schrank ein reissfester BH ist, hoppelt McGyver zum Schrank, nimmt sich den BH raus und verknottet den BH am Türknauf der Zimmertür. Sobald die Damen herreinkommen Spannt sich der BH so stark das sich der Schrank bewegt, wenn beide damen also an der tür ziehen müssen um sie aufzubekommen wird der Schrank so stark angezogen das er mit voller Wucht gegen die 2 Damen trifft, da diese jedoch vollbusig sind passiert ihnen nichts schlimmeres da ihre Brüste den Schlag abfangen.
McGyver kann nun zu den beiden hinhoppeln und ihnen den Schlüssel für das Kettenschloss abnehmen und sich befreien (die ketten werden ja wohl per Schloss verriegelt sein oder?). Da ist ja nun noch das Klebenband, da die Damen ihm das Messer abgenommen haben führen sie es noch bei sich, also nimmt er es wieder an sich, sollten sie es nicht bei sich haben bastelt er sich aus dem BH-Bügel ein Messer und schneidet sich frei.


Denke mal das dürfte ne ganz passable lösung sein wenn meine Faktoren zutreffen
mfg


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Nunja,ist zwar nicht eigendlich so gewesen,wie ich es Vorhatte aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber er muss eher rollen als hoppeln und wie will er im fast rollenden Zustand den BH anbinden?

Die Orginallösung wäre (Fliegennetz habe ich selber dazugedacht,da es den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen würde.)
Er zwinkert etwas mit den Augen rum und somit fällt seine Pupille raus,die er Trägt um seine Latino herkunft zu verbergen.Er fängt sie mit der Zunge auf und lässt sie in einem passenden Winkel zur Sonne stehen.Durch die dadurch entstehende Wärme wird er freigeschmolzen und kann sich nun bewegen. Er öffnet den Schrank und entfernt das FLiegennetz ( Was ja ohne ankettung ganz passabel geht).Dann packt der den riesen BH um die Wäscheleine .Der BH ist ja stark genug um ihn zu tragen und somit gleitet er langsam aber sicher nach unten.^^

Ahja.Du bist dran mit der nächsten Aufgabenstellung


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

> fällt seine Pupille raus


Aua D:


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Ach scheiße.Meinte nicht Pupille sondern diese... Ähm wie hießen die nochmal?
Diese Alternativen zu Brillen die man direkt am Auge trug^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ach scheiße.Meinte nicht Pupille sondern diese... Ähm wie hießen die nochmal?
> Diese Alternativen zu Brillen die man direkt am Auge trug^^



Monokel^^


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

nee er meint kontaktlinse^^


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Genau,Kontaktlinse ^^

Ahja,will wer anders das nächste machen? Will nicht schon wieder ;(^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (10. Mai 2009)

Um die Aufgabe zu erfüllen hat man allerdings nur ein bestimmtes Repertoir an Werkzeugen/Hilfsmitteln.
Diese sind:
- 1 Büroklammer


MacGyver und ein Kumpel sind gefangen. Sie wurden an Stühlen (mit den Füßen) festgekettet. An den Füßen sind sie auch miteinander verbunden durch eine Kette, die durch eine Metallöse (die fest im Boden verankert ist) gezogen ist. Die Tür durch die sie rauskommen ist verschlossen. 20m von der Tür weg steht allerdings eine Wache. Zu allem übel ist in MacGyvers Raum vor der Tür noch ein Gitter ca 1m in den raum rein) das unter Strom steht. Der Strom kann nur von außen abgeschaltet werden.

Wer die MacGyver Filme gesehen hat müsste eig schnell drauf kommen^^ (ich habs so geschrieben wie ich mich dran erinner also es kann leicht abweichen xD)


Tante Edit sagt: Es hängt auch eine glühbirne im raum

bitte in richtiger MacGyver Logik lösen^^


----------



## exodit (10. Mai 2009)

Nunja wir könnten auch einfach einen spitzen Stock nehmen ...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (11. Mai 2009)

soweit ich weiß geht das auch


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2009)

Szenario:
MacGyver hat sich mittels seines WoW Clienten in das Pentagon gehackt um wichtige Informationen zu erhalten.
Aufgrund der durch das einloggen in WoW ausgelösten Sucht, hat er allerdings seid Monaten sein Zimmer nicht mehr verlassen, das Schloss ist eingerostet, die Tür geht nicht mehr auf, ausserdem ist er so Blass und Lichtempfindlich geworden das er beim ersten Sonnenlicht zu Staub zerfallen würde.
Es ist 12 Uhr Mittags und eine Kakerlake hat das Lankabel des Rechners durchgebissen und einen Kurzschluss auf dem Motherboard ausgelöst. Leider wurde dadurch das CIA auf den Hack aufmerksam und befindet sich auf dem Weg um ihn zu schnappen. 
MacGyver hat nun 2 Aufgaben die er in 25min lösen muss:
1. Er muss wieder in den Pentagonrechner und die Informationen per WoWClient  in seinen Ingamepostkasten laden, damit der als Chinafarmer getarnte Kontaktmann diese bekommt.
2. Er muss sich aus dem Staub machen udn alle Spuren vernichten.
Er hat sein Messer, einen Kaugummi, ein Handy dessen Akku seid Wochen leer ist, 250 leere und halbleere Pizzakartons, eine Büroklammer, etliche halbleere Colaflaschen und noch etwas Gras von seinem letzten Auftrag in Kolumbien.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (13. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Szenario:
> MacGyver hat sich mittels seines WoW Clienten in das Pentagon gehackt um wichtige Informationen zu erhalten.
> Aufgrund der durch das einloggen in WoW ausgelösten Sucht, hat er allerdings seid Monaten sein Zimmer nicht mehr verlassen, das Schloss ist eingerostet, die Tür geht nicht mehr auf, ausserdem ist er so Blass und Lichtempfindlich geworden das er beim ersten Sonnenlicht zu Staub zerfallen würde.
> Es ist 12 Uhr Mittags und eine Kakerlake hat das Lankabel des Rechners durchgebissen und einen Kurzschluss auf dem Motherboard ausgelöst. Leider wurde dadurch das CIA auf den Hack aufmerksam und befindet sich auf dem Weg um ihn zu schnappen.
> ...



Wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Einfallen tut mir dazu nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er nimmt das Handy und den Kaugummi um damit das lanKabel des Rechners neu zu verbinden (Fragt mich nicht wie! Er kann halt viel ) und somit den hack wieder benutzen zu können . Und schickt sie per ingame post an den Kontaktmann danach löscht er seinen Account und nimmt den rechner vom netz und wirft ihn schnell aus dem fenster richtung mülltonne (Wohlgemerkt er trifft ). Er nimmt sich ein paar Pizzakartons um sich daraus einen Sonnenschutz zu Basteln und somit flüchten zu können das Gras Beseitigt er vorsorglich vorher noch  im treppenhaus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2009)

Es ist gar nicht so schwer, die Hilfsmittel reichen auch aus, um das Problem zu lösen.
Aber helfen tu ich nicht

/Edit, ok ich häts anders gemacht, aber ok Erfolgschancen 0/10 (Der Kurzschluss auf dem Motherboard)
                                                           Beweise beseitigt 2/10 (Die Typen vom CIA werden bestimmt vom Fenster aus sehen das der Rechner in der Mülltonne liegt)
Schade um das Gras


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (14. Mai 2009)

Was anderes viel mir nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie hättest du es denn gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er kann das Gras natürlich auch Rauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Den kurzschluss hab ich ganz vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da bringt das verbinden natürlich nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (14. Mai 2009)

als erstes das gras rauchen um besser denken zu können xD

dann wird mit kaugummi das kabel repariert und das mainboard mit handy-teilen repariert, der hack durchgeführt, das paket übergeben cola in den computer und festplatte schütten, mit den fettigen Pizzaresten den Computer einschmieren und mit dem handyakku n funken erzeugen das das fett anfängt zu brennen. dadurch schmelzen die teile im computer und keiner findet was raus



FALL GELÖST^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Mai 2009)

Ein Angreifer (ohne Waffen) rennt auf euch zu. Der Weg zischen euch ist ein Kiesfeld. Ihr selbst steht neben einen Zaun durch den eine stabile Astgabel wächst. Überwältigt den Angreifer ohne Nahkampf. Zeit spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Ich Würde die Feder des Kugelschreibers nutzen um den angreifer mit den Krischkernen so zu beschiessen das er KO gehn würde.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Mai 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> als erstes das gras rauchen um besser denken zu können xD
> 
> dann wird mit kaugummi das kabel repariert und das mainboard mit handy-teilen repariert, der hack durchgeführt, das paket übergeben cola in den computer und festplatte schütten, mit den fettigen Pizzaresten den Computer einschmieren und mit dem handyakku n funken erzeugen das das fett anfängt zu brennen. dadurch schmelzen die teile im computer und keiner findet was raus
> 
> ...



Mit nen Handyakku willst du Fett entzünden? ich gebe dir ein Tipp werde bloss kein Elektriker.
Du kannst den Akku nicht so kurzschliessen das ein lichtbogen entsteht der Fett entzündet.
Und mit dem akku auf was rum kloppen wird auch nicht klappen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## DenniBoy16 (14. Mai 2009)

versuchen kann mans ja aber mal^^

wenigstens wars nach echter macgyver art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. Mai 2009)

Ja also so ähnlich hab ichs mir gedahct, das Gras hat er aber geraucht um in bester Matrix Manier die Zeit zu verlangsamen und um dann mit Pizzakartons umwickelt (Sonnenschutz) ausn Fenster zu fliehen.


----------



## Alohajoe (17. Mai 2009)

Um mal Allimania zu rezitieren: Ich nehme eine Kugelschreibermine und einen Faden, und baue damit ein Dunkles Portal.
*hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinea (21. Mai 2009)

Neues Szenario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??

Will jmd eins machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Estren (27. Mai 2009)

Vor dir steht ein Löwe - hinter dir ein Jaguar.
Als einziges Hilfsmittel hast du ein Gewehr mit einer Patrone.
Bedingungen: Nahkampf ist nicht möglich (Gegner ist besser^^)
                     An Selbstmord ist nicht zu denken.
Edith: Einfach wegrennen ist auch nicht!


----------



## Estren (27. Mai 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

schiesst auf loewen und faehrst mit jaguar weg *gaehn*


----------



## Estren (27. Mai 2009)

Jouah. 10/10^^


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. Mai 2009)

neues scenario!!:

ich bin in einem raum mit 2 wachen und nur einem ausweg !! der raum hatt keine fenster!!ich binn gekettet, mit einem doppelfahrradschloss!!

ihr könnt nur durch die tür!!

hilfsmittel:

ne flasche
holz
gewähr
nagel
schraube
büroklammer
klebeband
laptop nur mit warhammer online druf mehr nich!!
ooder eine sachen noch: 2 red bull


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Oh.. Ähm ich kenne keine Filme mit dem, aber ich versuchs mal:

Ich lenke die Wachen mit Red Bull und PC ab, biegre die Büroklammer auseinader( geht ja mit gefesselten Händen), entfessle mich, hau einem die Flasche über den schädel, dem Anderen Dapp ich in die ***  und ziehe ihm den harten Gewehrgriff über den Schädel.Die wären weg. Ich baue ais dem Nagel und der Klammer einen Dietricht und mach die Tür auf!

Neue Szene:

Du stehst im Urwald und wirst von einer Meute Kannibalen verfolgt. Du hast außer dem Üblichen noch die Urne von deiner Oma dabei



Wie entkommst du? ( Ich sag extra URWALD!)


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Mag keiner MacGyver? So schwer ist dass doch nicht!


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

Du rennst einfach schneller wie sie weg?:O
Naja Spaß beiseite.
Ich nehme den Inhalt der Urne und schmeiss die Asche auf den boden, somit ensteht eine Rauchwolke und ich werd kurz nicht mehr sichtbar(ninjalike xD)
Nun gehe ich auf einen Baum, nehme dort mein Klebeband und span das zwischen 2Bäumen immer wieder hin und her und hin und her usw.^^


Nun hab ich genug Zeit einfach schnell wegzurennen :O

Fall es okay ist neue Szenario:

Vor neben und im dir herrum (du bist von allen Seiten bedeckt) sind Spinnen, diese sind über deinen ganzen Körper verteilt.
Du hast 2Gegeständen an die du in dieser Position drankommst, einmal das "Anti-Mücken-Spray" und eine Fliegenklatsche.
Bis die Spinnen die stechen vergehen 10Minuten, viel Spaß beim lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Ähm.... Du schmeißt einfach deine Oma wech???


----------

